# Potential Purchase - 14 yo Arab Gelding - Expedite Please



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Small world, I saw him on the Arabian Rescue Mission page, so glad he was saved. He's nice, moves well, has good bone in his legs. I don't see anything about him that glares bad conformation. With good groceries I bet he will be lovely. 

The cough is concerning, and you probably know he will have to be vetted and quarantined for 30 days as standard procedure for auction/kill buyer horses.

If the horse is not close enough for you to go see, find out if someone on the ARM network is willing to go check him out for you. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sleighr (Nov 23, 2010)

He actually hasn't been saved unfortunately. This Rescue operation takes pics and vid of horses that are headed for slaughter each week that are good candidates for rehoming. He has until Saturday evening to be purchased, which I'm hoping I'll be able to do. Unfortunately they do not allow any private buyers onto their property because they don't have insurance to cover that, so it's pretty much a "you get what you see" deal. But I'm encouraged to know, so far, he doesn't seem to have any conformational faults! Thanks 

Edit: Also, I didn't notice the cough. I do know about the quarantine process. I'll do a little research on what could cause that. Thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that he has good legs, with good bone. rather upright pasterns for an arabian. nice shoulder and hip, too. he is a bit downhill, and moves a bit stiff in the back, but has a ton of nice suspension through his legs. I agree he could be a nice ride. I would wish he was more "well-sprung" in the ribcage though, if he is going to do endurance.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I sincerely hope you are able to get him. If you need help/info on quarantine, shipping and vet/health certificates, your best bet is to contact Robin Wright on Facebook, she runs the Arabian Rescue Mission and has a wealth of knowledge and contacts for getting the process moving. If you need more information on Robin or ARM, feel free to PM me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sleighr (Nov 23, 2010)

I've actually contacted Robin and she has fundraised nearly 100% of his bail to go to a rescuer in MS, where he will be rehomed. I'm still going to follow his progress and see about adopting him once he's available if no others come up at Moore's before that time. Part of me is bummed because I really had my heart set on him, but then I'm grateful that he is able to go to someone familiar with the process.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is he blind in that right eye? 

I adore his front end, except he is clubby in that left foot, but not real sure about those rear ankles....and I agree, he is a little light in the ribs....plus, there is no telling how much exercise is needed to build the bone and soft tissue strength , especially to do a 100...


----------



## sleighr (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't believe he's blind; I just think he has the scared horse white eye thing going on. I see what ya mean about the club foot; what exactly does "light in the ribs" mean though?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she means that his rib cage is rather small, and not as widely open toward the back end of it as is optimal for a horse that needs good oxygenation. when the rib cage is much larger on the back portion vs the front (near sholders), then it is said to be "well sprung".


----------



## sleighr (Nov 23, 2010)

Aaaah okay makes sense. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

He is very cute! He seems to have nice conformation and the most adorable face!He has very long legs lol,and yeah I can see the small rib cage but othewr than that I say go for it give the guy a fresh start!


----------



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

All that said...with groceries and TLC, he should be really fancy with that coloring! I love his expression even in the midst of circumstances that aren't the greatest.


----------

